# Favorite Varmint Rifle?



## knightextreme (Nov 24, 2008)

What is your favorite varmint rifle and why? I want to get one for coyote, wood chucks, ect. I already have my mind made up on caliber (22-250) just can't decide on a gun. Also what scopes do you like for them?


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

17hmr.


----------



## knightextreme (Nov 24, 2008)

I already know what caliber I want. Just want gun ideas.


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

Cooper ! in one word, accurate.
Leupold 6.5 - 20 X 40, with Varmint Hunter Reticle.
Might not be the best scope for coyotes.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of Savage rifles. They offer several models (all proven accurate) in varying price ranges. I would go for one that is more economical, and use as much $ as you have left for quality glass in the 4.5-12 range. The low end is important for shooting dogs in MI where lots of cover can make it tough to find only long shots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

Tikka varmint 22-250 ( I have one listed on gunbroker actually ).

I also have a really nice rem 700 HB varmint Synthetic - but its in 220 swift.

Tikka;s have great triggers, and just as accurate as savages, or most others for that matter.

they are a mid weight rifle, so you can carry it as well as have a nice stiff one (barrel that is).


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

Savage 110 LH (southpaws have to do it) in 22-250, with a Mueller 8.5-25 X 44 AO. 
It has been a great rifle for me. Not a good one for chucks by any means. 
Total investment is about $500.00 and shooting 50gr v-max hornady rounds, if I hit it, I can kill it.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Weatherby SUB-MOA Varmint in .22-250 with a nikon monarch 4-16x50 BDC.


----------



## knightextreme (Nov 24, 2008)

I guesse I should have mentioned I'm a south paw, lol.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

you stand on the wrong side !!!


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

hunt-n-fool said:


> Tikka varmint 22-250 ( I have one listed on gunbroker actually ).
> 
> 
> Tikka;s have great triggers, and just as accurate as savages, or most others for that matter.
> ...


X2! I have a Tikka in 22-250 with a 3x9 Nikon Monarch. Loaded with 50gr VMAX ammo, it is a tack-driving, coyote dropping sonofagun!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Darrel Holland custom .223. REM 700 action, Hart barrel, Mc Millian FG/Kelvar stock. All the custom tricks and tweaks that Darrel does to make his rifles shoot in the 2s and 3s all day, and all night long. Leupold 4.5x14 VarX-3.

NB


----------



## decoydog (May 12, 2009)

I have a browning A bolt with the soft black stock and a bull barrel on it. It's in 223 WSSM but I'm sure they make it in 22-250. the one thing I like about the heavy barrel is if you have to make a off hand shot the heavy barrel helps for a steady hold. mine shoots flat out to 300. haven't shot it past that.


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

I know you think you want a 22-250 and it is a great round BUT williams in davison (I know its a haul but think of it as an adventure) has a savage 110 in 223 and LH. 
I would call before even thinking about driving down here to get it but you never know might the right one for you. 

Or looking a little more they do have a Rem 700 in 22-250 LH, (a little steep in price to me but it is a Rem 700 so to be expected) 

Gun stores up by you might have some but in a lot of cases its hard to find a LH gun in the caliber you want it in.


----------



## PDS (Jul 10, 2009)

Most accurate rifle I have ever owned...period...end of discussion.


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Savage .22-250 with accu trigger, attached bi pod, and leupold scope...


----------



## frank coolbaugh (Jul 16, 2002)

knightextreme said:


> What is your favorite varmint rifle and why? I want to get one for coyote, wood chucks, ect. I already have my mind made up on caliber (22-250) just can't decide on a gun. Also what scopes do you like for them?


22 hornet with a 2X7 nikon monarch scope.Low noise and recoil.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

My 700 SPS Tactical in 223 Rem wearing a 6.5 - 20 x 40 Vari-X III Leupold seems to do the trick on most things. The Rifle Basix trigger sweetens the deal.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I now shoot a Remington 700 VTR (Cabelas version with no muzzle break and longer 24" barrel) Chambered in .204 Ruger. Sightron 4-16X42mm sits atop the rifle. 
Nothing against the 22-250 but wondering why you have your heart set on that round. Plenty of other capable rounds out there.... .17 Rem, .204, .223, .243 etc.... if you keep your options open and consider other rounds, you may find more left hand guns to choose from. 

Just my $0.02
Jeff


----------

